# What Type P Piranha Is It ? Check This Out!



## shaoshaohot (Jan 1, 2011)

new to this forum from China, addicetd to piranha. I have a tank of red bellys, just got one P piranha 9CM few days a ago, but still not sure what type is it? black rnphom or red diamond check it out, identify this killer!


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

could be either a sanchezi or rhom, but the head shape is a bit different from a rhom so it could also be something else maybe a young maculatus.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No tail band. Not rhom imo


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

my guess is sanchezi....im thikin purple lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S.sanchezi


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I At first thought S. Rhombeus, but now im thinking S. Sanchezi


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

This was on the introduction thread...But I agree with the others and I'll say Sanchezi!..


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

For me, the anal fin colored in red at this age = S.sanchezi. But wait a few month... Where does he comes from ?


----------



## shaoshaohot (Jan 1, 2011)

memen said:


> For me, the anal fin colored in red at this age = S.sanchezi. But wait a few month... Where does he comes from ?


i bought from other piranha keeper!! very dispointed it is identified as S.sancheiz. coz originally i wanted to buy a S. Rhom


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you get a close up of the belly scutes?

The oversized eye to short mouth makes me think Sanchezi. A close up shot of the scutes will confirm.


----------



## dsl001 (Mar 9, 2011)

shaoshaohot said:


> new to this forum from China, addicetd to piranha. I have a tank of red bellys, just got one P piranha 9CM few days a ago, but still not sure what type is it? black rnphom or red diamond check it out, identify this killer!


Agreed .. it is a sanchezi


----------

